# Is pigeon mountain apiaries owned by pigeon mountain trading company



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

No. Why not give them a call and ask?


----------



## Txboi2583 (Dec 13, 2014)

The reason I ask is because after I placed my order I got a email from them then one from pigeon mountain trading company


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Txboi2583 said:


> Does anyone know if pigeon mountain trading company own pigeon mountain apiaries ...


looks like they are one and the same:
http://www.pigeonmountainapiaries.com/contact


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

It looks like they are charging exorbitant prices just for Italian bees. But anyway, they are definitely the same company.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 2583!


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

I stopped by and talked with them once and they are nice folks. While they do not directly answer questions about their bees and woodenware I do suspect they are a distributor for Rossmans. They told me they have about a hundred hives to make packages and nucs but depending on the numbers they sell, they may get some packages from others to fill orders. They are a legit business but you might want to shop around as their prices are a bit steep.


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Ah, well that would explain why the prices are so high. They have to make a livin'!


----------



## O'Quinn (Oct 20, 2009)

They are one and the same, and have a store front in LaFayette, Ga. I have not purchaced bees from them, so I will not comment on price, quality, ect. I do know a person who pruchased from them last year, and is doing so again this year.


----------

